# Suite



## Daniel

hm something wrong..... will solve that later


----------



## Daniel

Ok splitting helped.

As i promised i post my suite. It is done as followed:

Allemande
[attachmentid=14]
Courante 
[attachmentid=15]
Sarabande
[attachmentid=16]
Menuett 1 
[attachmentid=18]
Menuett 2 
[attachmentid=19]
Gigue
[attachmentid=21]

Notice: I wrote it in March 2003 and i am not full content with it anymore: Main lines aren't clear enough, sometimes to uniteresting sequences and you hardly can dance to Menuett 2... 

But anyway, enjoy it


----------



## baroque flute

Wow, Daniel--can YOU dance to any of them except the Sarabande??? :lol: I couldn't.  Great job!! My favorites were the Minuets, especially Minuet II. You have a good grasp of Baroque style, and especially of counterpoint, which is something I find all too seldom.  The Sarabande could be improved by a little more melody, though the running bass is excellent. (Just a bit of critique from a fellow composer--though if you don't prefer that in the future just let me know. If you like it, return the favor)  Good job!


----------



## Daniel

> *(Just a bit of critique from a fellow composer--though if you don't prefer that in the future just let me know. If you like it, return the favor) *


You MUST criticize  A life without critics don't bring you further. Thanks for your comment. As I said i am also not content with it, needs some revision, but i can't take a piece after some time and edit it, i can't find into that materie again....I don't know....Do you edit your pieces from time to time?


----------



## baroque flute

I edit my pieces when it comes to me how to edit them--but I don't try to get into them until then.  But there eventually does come a time when you kind of have to leave the piece how it is.


----------

